# Broccoli & Blueberries



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: I decided to start a thread totally not Maltese related... Broccoli & Blueberries.. These two are the two foods that I eat almost EVERY day.. I love Broccoli, in salad, steamed, My husband just brought home another 3 packages of it from Aldi's--the best place to buy it around here. :blush: Blueberries, I babysit my cousin's Maltese Max every August while my cousin vacations in MI.. the day she leaves to come pick up Max she picks up picked that day many, many # of Blueberries. I have 40# now in my feezer, I have eaten ? about 20# since August. Is there anyone out there in SM world who has a food item they eat EVERY day? :w00t: Or any unusual food habits?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm, the only healthy things I eat everyday are probably garlic and onion (but they are cooked in other foods). Other than that it would be bread and coffee - I know, I know, but it's just so hard for me to give these up, though I have started to not add sugar to the coffee recently so that helps


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's so funny because I eat blueberries every day too..I can't get enough of them. I eat them in my bran cereal every day..more blueberries than bran.:HistericalSmiley:



Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink: I decided to start a thread totally not Maltese related... Broccoli & Blueberries.. These two are the two foods that I eat almost EVERY day.. I love Broccoli, in salad, steamed, My husband just brought home another 3 packages of it from Aldi's--the best place to buy it around here. :blush: Blueberries, I babysit my cousin's Maltese Max every August while my cousin vacations in MI.. the day she leaves to come pick up Max she picks up picked that day many, many # of Blueberries. I have 40# now in my feezer, I have eaten ? about 20# since August. Is there anyone out there in SM world who has a food item they eat EVERY day? :w00t: Or any unusual food habits?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm a bread fanatic, i love bread, but unfortunately it doesn't love me.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Blueberries are SO good for you! And the fur kids.

Me, I'm an espresso fiend. Starbucks. I also like to butter some 7grain bread, slap slice of cheese on it, toast it in the oven. Like an open face grilled cheese, plus the heat from the oven helps the house in winter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I was a kid and a teen it was chocolate milk shakes, grilled cheese and french fries EVERY DAY!! That's what I wish I was having now, but it's Greek Yogurt :smcry: and a Dove Miniature ice cream (that's as big as a thumb :smilie_tischkante every day. That's what I miss about youth -- I could eat anything!:crying: But I do love blueberries, strawberries and raspberries so much especially when I pick them.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

When I was a sophmore in high school it was a very turbulent year for my mom and I... we moved 17 times in one year! Anyway... I didn't know how to cook and I needed to eat something. That became the year I perfected French Toast. I ate it three times a day almost every day (with various things on the side). I still love it and even though my cooking never really improved, it is one of the best meals I make.

Now I have to say my food obsession involves potatoes and lima beans. Yes, I know. Weird!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love blueberries!! I eat them alot but not everyday. These foods I eat almost everyday:

Wild salmon
Asparagus
Baby Bok Choy
Egg whites
An apple
An orange
Almonds
Green & Black Chocolate


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's healthy eating for sure...I wish I could get my motivation back..want to come live with me for a while? :HistericalSmiley:



princessre said:


> I love blueberries!! I eat them alot but not everyday. These foods I eat almost everyday:
> 
> Wild salmon
> Asparagus
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love french toast too...had it a lot when I was a kid. :thumbsup:



heartmadeforyou said:


> When I was a sophmore in high school it was a very turbulent year for my mom and I... we moved 17 times in one year! Anyway... I didn't know how to cook and I needed to eat something. That became the year I perfected French Toast. I ate it three times a day almost every day (with various things on the side). I still love it and even though my cooking never really improved, it is one of the best meals I make.
> 
> Now I have to say my food obsession involves potatoes and lima beans. Yes, I know. Weird!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, ...they look delicious!!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing better than frozen blueberries!! Not the packaged ones of course! I wash them, lay them out on dishtowels until dry & then place them in portions into plastic bags. In the summer-grab one before you get into the hot car-they are quickly gone! Dreaming of summer


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Johita said:


> Hmmm, the only healthy things I eat everyday are probably garlic and onion (but they are cooked in other foods). Other than that it would be bread and coffee - I know, I know, but it's just so hard for me to give these up, though I have started to not add sugar to the coffee recently so that helps


 :w00t: I didn't mention how serious it is for me to have my coffee EVERY day.. and bread I really like bread but recently I am trying to lose the middle part of my body..so no bread for awhile.



Rocky's Mom said:


> That's so funny because I eat blueberries every day too..I can't get enough of them. I eat them in my bran cereal every day..more blueberries than bran.:HistericalSmiley:


 Diame YES sometimes the blueberries are too much.. out of freezer rinsed and quickly put on top of FIBER ONE cereal, milk and the blueberries sometimes make little clumps of frozen milk..like a blueberry milkshake. YUMMMMM:wub:



mysugarbears said:


> i'm a bread fanatic, i love bread, but unfortunately it doesn't love me.


 I also would say give me the good slice of bread over any sweet item ... yes bread is my weakness.. but to repeat myself that kind of eating has created an issue in my mid section.. so unattractive!:new_shocked:and scary to do a profile in the mirror.



spookiesmom said:


> Blueberries are SO good for you! And the fur kids.
> 
> Me, I'm an espresso fiend. Starbucks. I also like to butter some 7grain bread, slap slice of cheese on it, toast it in the oven. Like an open face grilled cheese, plus the heat from the oven helps the house in winter.


Barb WOW that sounds so good.. yes quality bread slightly toasted, good blackberry jam.. cup of coffee...:wub:


Snowbody said:


> When I was a kid and a teen it was chocolate milk shakes, grilled cheese and french fries EVERY DAY!! That's what I wish I was having now, but it's Greek Yogurt :smcry: and a Dove Miniature ice cream (that's as big as a thumb :smilie_tischkante every day. That's what I miss about youth -- I could eat anything!:crying: But I do love blueberries, strawberries and raspberries so much especially when I pick them.


Susan Those teenage eating days are forever gone... but not forgotten! :blush:


heartmadeforyou said:


> When I was a sophmore in high school it was a very turbulent year for my mom and I... we moved 17 times in one year! Anyway... I didn't know how to cook and I needed to eat something. That became the year I perfected French Toast. I ate it three times a day almost every day (with various things on the side). I still love it and even though my cooking never really improved, it is one of the best meals I make.
> 
> Now I have to say my food obsession involves potatoes and lima beans. Yes, I know. Weird!


 Miki Can I visit you and enjoy some of you perfected french toast..:chili:



princessre said:


> I love blueberries!! I eat them alot but not everyday. These foods I eat almost everyday:
> 
> Wild salmon
> Asparagus
> ...


 Sounds wonderful :thumbsup: Tell us about green chocolate, never heard of it..:blink:



pinkheadbaby said:


> Nothing better than frozen blueberries!! Not the packaged ones of course! I wash them, lay them out on dishtowels until dry & then place them in portions into plastic bags. In the summer-grab one before you get into the hot car-they are quickly gone! Dreaming of summer


 I agree!! I hope I can get these blueberries from MI (in my freezer the day they are picked) for a long time.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Green and Black is the brand of chocolate, like here
Green & Black's Organic Milk Chocolate Bar, with Whole Almonds, 3.5-Ounce Bars (Pack of 10): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

I love it because it's organic, is really good quality chocolate, and I can eat 1/2 a bar a day and not gain weight at all!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I eat a lot of blueberries and broccoli too.

One of my favorite snacks is blueberries in Dannon lowfat vanilla yogurt. In fact I bought these yesterday at the grocery.

Most days I eat a salad for lunch and I always have broccoli in my salad. I do this so I can eat my vegetable servings for the day, plus if I eat mostly vegetables in the salad, it's a very low calorie lunch. 

Hubby likes broccoli as a side dish for dinner, so many days I eat two servings of broccoli!



Joy


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I eat oatmeal almost every morning, love it!! I usually eat a apple every day. "An apple a day keeps the doctor away":HistericalSmiley: I do love broccoli, actually I just love vegetables:aktion033: But I have my faults:blink: I have to have coffee in the morning to wake me up :w00t: I can not imagine leaving the house without coffe in my system. At night I love my red wine :wine:
with one piece of chocolate :embarrassed: Actually I just love food and love to cook.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Every day I eat an egg with persian cucumbers & fresh tomato for breakfast. 
I always have 3-4 cappuccinos and AT LEAST 2 cups of tea each day (sitting down ritual).
I eat salad (NOT American salads--no iceberg type) every day w/an assortment of leafy salads, watercress, herbs, avocado, parched papitas w/various European cheeses, and usually fresh pear) plus a protein source for dinner. (we eat 2 meals a day)
I snack on nuts mostly & we enjoy a glass of wine (both red and white) to round out the day! Greek food is excellent!
I love all fish/and sea food and we eat it a couple of times a week.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

:chili::aktion033: PIZZA :aktion033::chili:

The food of the gods
​


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

At least you're eating very good stuff. I eat a lot of "blueberry frosted mini wheats" right out of the box. I also eat baby carrots everyday because they are afternoon snacks for my fluffs! They love them!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I love tomatoes. I eat them daily. I add lemon pepper. When my grandmother was alive, she put sugar on her tomatoes. I'm also a huge milk drinker. I drink about 4 gallons a week! I always get this look from my parents when they look in my refrigerator. :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mmmm, I love tomatoes, but my body doesn't like acid. Maybe she put sugar on for that reason? 4 gallons a week yourself? I bet you are skinny. My daughter in law does that and then is too full to eat. :HistericalSmiley:



suzimalteselover said:


> I love tomatoes. I eat them daily. I add lemon pepper. When my grandmother was alive, she put sugar on her tomatoes. I'm also a huge milk drinker. I drink about 4 gallons a week! I always get this look from my parents when they look in my refrigerator. :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow a thread about food my favorite !!! i love blueberries and i like broccoli but these two are not in my everyday menu. 

i MUST have coffee of some sort everyday , usually its dark and sweet or caramel latte , i dont really dicriminate as long as its kinda dark and sweet. 
i MUST have carbs ,, ( i know def not good for me or my gut ) but i must , whether its plain sliced bread , or a roll or a bagel , bread is my downfall n the culprit of me never ever being able to follow a proper diet. 

and i guess being dominican we have rice almost every night ( again carbs) ,and beans all kinds ... except maybe weekends? cause i dont cook much on weekends .lol 
i do however love salads and greens , i love tomatoes and beets etc ... im obsessed w peppers all kinds , raw , cooked , green , red , yellow , sweet , hot . i love peppers , i cook w them , i put raw in salads... ( so thats a good thing right ? ) and i also cook with onions and garlic normally. 

i also like alot of OJ . 

i can say that i like alot alot of the bad things but i do love alot of the good veggies and fruits ..


----------

